# Schnuppertour 2010 am 11.04.10 um 11Uhr



## Mr Cannondale (3. April 2010)

allo liebe Beinharte und Sympathisanten

Wie in jedem Jahr findet auch 2010 unsere allseits beliebte Schnuppertour statt 

Wir bieten auch in diesem Jahr verschiedene Touren an.

1.Gruppe : Guide Daniel Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 2 Ca. 35km 800hm

2.Gruppe: Guide Uwe Geschwindigkeit Level 2-3 Technik Level 2-3 Ca. 50km 1200hm

3. Trailrunde:es ist aber noch nicht sicher, ob Simon Zeit hat!!
 Guide Simon S. Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 3 Ca. 30km 800hm

Treffpunkt: Binger Brück, Gerbhausstraße, Parkplatz an der Nahe um 11.00 Uhr

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...n=0.010158,0.028925&z=15&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

Eine kleine Einkehr während der Tour steht auch auf dem Programm und zum Abschluß geht es ins Kaffee Köppel für lecker Kuchen o. s.

Es kann jeder teilnehmen der ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike besitzt und es besteht wie immer Helmpflicht.
Und ganz wichtig: bringt unbedingt gutes Wetter und gute Laune mit!


----------



## Caprifischer (3. April 2010)

Bin bei Daniel dabei... hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter

bis Sonntag, 

Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (4. April 2010)

Ich fahre bei Daniel mit und freu mich schon auf den Käsekuchen  

Bis bald...


----------



## Boris79 (5. April 2010)

Wenn´s nicht regnet fahre ich bei Uwe mit
Gruß Boris


----------



## Rockside (6. April 2010)

Ich bin bei Daniel mit dabei. Hoffentlich regnet's nicht wieder.


----------



## Bettina (7. April 2010)

Ich brauch nur noch ein halbwegs fittes und geeignetes Rad, dann bin ich dabei.

Und freu mich auf den Kuchen

Ach ja, bei Daniel werde ich mich anhängen! 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## radicalric (7. April 2010)

Hallo Bettina,
ich habe da noch drei Testbikes im Pfälzer Wald stehen.
Für die nächste Zeit kannst Du gerne eines von den Rotwild 
C 1 Ladybikes zum "testen" haben. Einziger Wermutstropfen, ich kann sie selbst vor dem Wochenende nicht mehr abholen, das wäre dann Deine Aufgabe. Wenn Du möchtest, ruf mich morgen einfach an. 
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## matthias2003 (7. April 2010)

ich komme auch und fahre bei Rolf mit! 

Matthias


----------



## happygegoogelt (7. April 2010)

Bettina, du darfst dich gerne auch mal Ghost-Rider nennen. Ich bin übers WE eh nicht da..... 

LG Andrea


----------



## Rike75 (8. April 2010)

Ich fahr beim Daniel mit !!

Gruß Rike


----------



## grosser (8. April 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei Daniel mit und freu mich schon auf den Käsekuchen
> 
> Bis bald...



und ich fahre am Sonntag an den Laggo Maggiore ! Wieder keine Tour mit dir

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (8. April 2010)

Vielleicht komm ich auch mal bei euch mit.


----------



## Bettina (8. April 2010)

Danke für die Leihbike-Angebote.
Ich teste gerade das Rad von Evelin, geht auch recht gut 

Und die Rotwilds lass lieber in der Pfalz, falls ich bis dahin nichts anderes habe, würde ich mich definitiv um eines bewerben. In der Pfalz hätte ich mit den 80 mm Federweg, die nicht zu meinem Gewicht passen zu wenig Spaß. 

Bis Sonntag dann,
Bettina


----------



## vest (8. April 2010)

Falls die Trailgruppe zu Stande kommt, wäre ich auch dabei .

Gruß Steve


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. April 2010)

Moin, moin,

auch wenn ich selbst nicht dabei sein kann, melde ich hiermit *Tanja*, *Clarissa*, *Stefan* und *Tobias* für Daniel's Runde an!!!

Euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter!!

Marion


----------



## picard (9. April 2010)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (9. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne in Gruppe 1 Guide Daniel mitfahren.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## BikeQuax (9. April 2010)

Arachne (Gerd) und meiner eins kommen auch und fahren bei Simon mit - wenn er nicht guided dann docken wir uns bei Daniel an  Freu' mich, LG, Simone


----------



## Maddin92 (9. April 2010)

Ich fahre bei Gruppe 2 (Uwe) mit.

Martin


----------



## Rankin' (9. April 2010)

Würd mich dann gerne für Tour 1 anmelden, würde auch noch ein Kollegen mitbringen.
Hoffe das klappt?

Waren noch nie bei einer eurer Touren dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (9. April 2010)

So viele bei mir? Da bin ich ja mehr als ausgelastet ... 
Ich seh das mal als Kompliment. 
Dennoch brauch ich bei so vielen auch jemanden für den Besenwagen (obwohl ich den gut selbst übernehmen könnte). 
Ich fahre aber wirklich max. Beinhart-Level 2. Wem das zu langsam ist, bitte bei Uwe anschließen (der eigtl. auch nur spazieren fährt).

Die Stromberger Klamm fahren wir übrigens nicht. Bin erst mal froh, dass die Schulter wieder heile ist.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rockside (9. April 2010)

Hallo Fubbes,

ich kann den Besenpart übernehmen bei Bedarf, damit wir niemanden verlieren.

Bis Sonntag dann
Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Der Biber (10. April 2010)

Hallo an alle,
ich wollt noch mal bekannt geben, dass ich morgen eine schöne Trailrunde anbiete.
Jeder der sein Bike sicher beherrscht und eher abfahrtsorientiert fährt ist bei mir richtig
Die Tour wird, wie bereits von Uwe angekündigt, ca.30 Km lang. Die Höhenmeter werden aber eher sich der Zahl 1000 nähern. Bergauf gehts total entspannt, schieben und tragen gehört auch dazu.
Ich freu mich auf euch. Bis morgen
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Rankin' (10. April 2010)

Unser Zug käme genau um 11:00 Uhr in Bingen an, schätze wir brauchen dann noch ca. 5 min. bis zu dem Treffpunkt.

Wäre es möglich das ihr wartet?


----------



## vest (10. April 2010)

Ich bin leider raus .
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. April 2010)

Ich werde meine Runde auf ca 40km mit 1000hm verkürzen und das Tempo auf Level 2 reduzieren, damit nicht fast alle bei Daniel mitfahren müssen:
Überlegt euch schon mal, wer dann umzwitscht und bei mir mitfahren möchte!
Als Einkehr würde ich kurz vor dem Ende der Tour das Haus Waldfrieden beim Gerhartshof vorschlagen und keine Schlußeinkehr im Kaffee Köppel   
Und wie schon gesagt gute Laune und gutes Wetter mitbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. April 2010)

Meine Runde endet in Bingen beim Köppel. Wir sind ja bereits bei Frank Allesch angemeldet. Wäre unhöflich, nicht zu kommen. Mit 15 Leuten würden wir den Gerhardshof sowieso sprengen.

Daniel


----------



## prodigy (11. April 2010)

Ich muss leider absagen. Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour!

Uli


----------



## matthias2003 (11. April 2010)

sorry, muss leider auch absagen

Matthias


----------



## Bettina (11. April 2010)

Das war eine wunderschöne Tour bei echtem Aprilwetter.
Abwechslungsreich waren Wege und Wetter, etwas viel bergauf -da wäre ich heute lieber mehr bergab gefahren , aber es war quälen in netter Gesellschaft .
Zum Abschluß der bewährte, leckere Kuchen beim Köppl.  Ich würde gerne öfter in Bingen fahren 

Dank an Fubbes,
bis bald wieder Bettina


----------



## Boris79 (11. April 2010)

War heute echt eine super Tour
Wußte nicht das es im Binger Wald soviele tolle Trails gibt.
Vielen Dank Uwe, 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Der Biber (11. April 2010)

Das war doch ein echt toller Einsteig in die neue Bikeseson.
Ich bedank mich bei allen Bikern, die so zahlreich erschienen sind. Ihr wart ne echt nette Truppe.
Bis dem Nächst.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Rankin' (12. April 2010)

Boris79 schrieb:


> War heute echt eine super Tour
> Wußte nicht das es im Binger Wald soviele tolle Trails gibt.
> Vielen Dank Uwe,
> 
> Gruß Boris


Ja, hat Spaß gemacht.
Danke das wir mal mitfahren durften.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. April 2010)

Vielen Dank Daniel,

war ne sehr schöne Tour, ich hab einige neue Weglein kennen gelernt . Und die kostenlose Gesichts-Hagelmassage hätte im Kosmetikstudio ein Vermögen gekostet !!!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Marion


----------



## Luzie (12. April 2010)

Das war gestern mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour, bis auf Schnee hatten wir, vom Wetter her, "alles" erleben dürfen   

Danke Daniel, für die tollen Trails bergab und die "netten" Steigungen.
 Tolle Blicke ins Rheintal, nette Leute, keine Stürze oder Pannen und zum Abschluß leckeren Kuchen, das nenne ich einen tollen Saisonstart 

Bis zu deiner nächsten Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2010)

Was habt ihr nur mit den Steigungen? Richtig anstrengend fand ich eigentlich nur die letzten flachen Kilometer am Rhein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2010)

Ja, ja der Uwe...

...mein Tacho sagt mir : 1477hm, zum "reinschnuppern" gerade richtig


----------



## BikeQuax (13. April 2010)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Das war doch ein echt toller Einsteig in die neue Bikeseson.
> Ich bedank mich bei allen Bikern, die so zahlreich erschienen sind. Ihr wart ne echt nette Truppe.
> Bis dem Nächst.
> Gruß Simon



Hallo Simon,
war ne klasse Tour mit Dir - vielen Dank  Nette Leute, schöne trails, tolle Gegend und obendrein noch Techniktraining - das hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht  Hab' mich von 0 auf 4 gefahrene Spitzkehren gesteigert - welch' Erfolgserlebnis . 
Best wishes,
Simone


----------

